

Why Is Google Glass Still a Thing? - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-is-google-glass-still-a-thing

======
rubyfan
Some great commentary here on more than just Glass but also on the market of
seemingly dumb ideas and the pervading geek culture and socioeconomic
stratification that enables them.

